
Fitness Calculator - bookofjoe
https://www.ntnu.edu/cerg/vo2max
======
throwaway3627
Where the heck is the link to the calculator?

~~~
gumby
It's not obvious but it's the huge black blotch your eye probably skipped over
thinking it was an ad (that's what mine did). It goes to
[https://www.worldfitnesslevel.org/#/start](https://www.worldfitnesslevel.org/#/start)

